# HTTP response code: 401 ; ?aber im browser ist es abrufbar?



## mattauch (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen Inputstream auf einen Seite zu bekommen und beginne  das mit dem unteren  Code. Allerdings bekomme dann bei meiner URL eine ioexception

ioexceptionjava.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 401 for URL: http://books.google.com/

Die bekomme ich aber nicht wenn ich als URL z.B. http://www.heise.de nehme. Aber in einem Browser lässt sich books.google.com doch auch einfach so ohne Authorisierung abrufen. Außerdem meine ich dass es unter Java4 auch noch funktionierte und erst jetzt bei Java6 nicht mehr. 
Was könnte ich noch probieren?
Danke schonmal


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
public class testgetfile
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
	try
	{
	    URL neu = new URL("http://books.google.com/");
	    HttpURLConnection verbindung = (HttpURLConnection)neu.openConnection();
	    verbindung.connect();
	    System.out.println("hallo hallo");
	    BufferedReader instream = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(verbindung.getInputStream()));
	    System.out.println("tschuess");
	}
	catch (MalformedURLException e){System.out.println("malformedurlexception");}
	catch (IOException ioe){System.out.println("ioexception"+ioe);}
    } 
}
```

 hier ist glaube ich schon einmal eine ähnliche frage gestellt worden aber unbeantwortet geblieben:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=56387&highlight=401


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2008)

> Außerdem meine ich dass es unter Java4 auch noch funktionierte und erst jetzt bei Java6 nicht mehr.


Meinst du das oder bist du sicher?

Es gibt übrigens ein Update für Java 6: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic62159_jdk-update-verf-gbar.html


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jan 2008)

War da nicht irgend was mit "google verwendet cookies oder redirections die man bei sowas "bachten" muss" ???
Glaub das wurde hier schon mindestens 2 mal erwähnt. Wirf mal die Forum-Suche an....

- Alex


----------



## mattauch (18. Jan 2008)

ich habe jetzt ein update auf 1.6.0_04 gemacht (davor hatte ich 03) aber es passiert leider immer noch das gleiche.
hmm


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jan 2008)

Man, ich sagte doch, benutze die Forumsuche. Dann wärst du hier drauf gestoßen.

- Alex


----------



## mattauch (18. Jan 2008)

juhuu, vielen dank, das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen :applaus:


----------

